# Trying to identify these ships



## cszwed (Apr 9, 2014)

First a little background about these photos. They were found undeveloped by my nephew who got them developed and scanned them for me (he is in Singapore). The film was with my dad's WWII stuff. It was not his film. The film dates to around 1938 or so which makes it 76 years old. The pictures are of a German who probably was a soldier. He was devoted to the Nazi cause. I have been able to trace most of steps as he traveled around Northern Germany. One photo shows him at a ship launching in a shipyard called F. Krupp Germaniawerft AG, in Kiel. I believe my dad captured this man as a prisoner during WWII and never bothered to developed the film. My dad passed away in 1982.

http://szwed.org/ship.jpg

http://szwed.org/ship2.jpg

There are many more pictures of ships but these two interest me the most. Can anyone determine what class of ship it is? I can be e-mailed here:
chrisszwed (at) hotmail (dot) com


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

Seeing there are all three of the class together I would suggest its a pre war photo, they are Admiral Scheer, Deutschland, and Admiral Graf Spee. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutschland_class_cruiser

Probably taken at Wilhelmshaven.

If you post them in the gallery under 'need a ship identified' you may find out which ship is which.

Interesting photos.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Interesting post, Chris - history keeps creeping up on us. Welcome to SN.

I wonder why naval ships don't have their names on the hull like merchant ships do. Maybe it stems back to the times when el Drako didn't want to be identified knocking over galleons on the Spanish Main. Note to self: Must ask FilipVs some time.

John T


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

trotterdotpom said:


> Note to self: Must ask FilipVs some time.
> 
> John T


I asked him a question yesterday re a Biltmeir's master, still waiting for him to get back to me.

Now think the above pix may be Kiel.... a naval review maybe?


----------

